# Bishop.. is it Bomber?



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

anyone had the chance to try these out?- http://www.bombertele.com/ Looks pretty promising. I'm getting tired of making the weekly drive to REI to replace my G3 Targas so I'm looking for a sturdy tele binding that can take a beating. Or anyone know the folks at Bomber? I'd like to see if they need someone to product test (abuse) some of their bindings. -trev


----------



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

*yes...*

or atleast for the 15 days I have skied them. I had problems ripping targa's out of my skis or breaking them and sofar I have had no problems with the bombers. Drop me an email ([email protected]) if you have any questions or wat to get together to try them sometime, or you could call Backdoor sports over in Steamboat, Ian over there also has experience with them.


----------



## Surfpimp (Aug 12, 2004)

I just purchased my second pair of bomber bindings. I have been pinning on them for about 4 years. Best binding ever. I broke ever other pair I have owned. Anyone that says they are too heavy is a pussy. I just finished an 11 mile hut trip (one way) with a 66 pound pack with these bindings. I highly recommend a pair.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah Trev- Companies love to get free product to 140 pound weekend warriors for 'product testing'. You should swing by the Audi Dealership to see if they'll give you a A4 for the rest of the season. 

Jackass.


Luv, HalfDay


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks dudes.. that's what i wanted to hear...

Panaboater- where are you located? i'm always looking for more tele bros.

Hey Parker- maybe you _should _consider asking the weekend warrior about products. Then perhaps your pussy-ass company would stay in business and you might have a job for more than a year running. but then again if you do get canned you can ski more and work up to being able to stay out past noon. that would be cool...


----------



## talermo (Feb 26, 2004)

HAMMERHEAD!!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I got you good, you ChickenF*cker!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Trev. My buddy skies em just won't shut up about how i should switch. I ski in the summit every weekend if you need some one to hook up with. peace sj


----------



## RyanC111 (Feb 17, 2005)

*I have a pair for sale*

Trev - I have a pair of very lightly used (maybe 5 days total) bishops for sale. Let me know if you're interested.


----------

